# l'iPad comme pupitre d'étalonnage !



## Locutus75 (14 Septembre 2010)

Hello,
je viens de voir sur le site communautaire de Final Cut Studio YAKYAKYAK.FR que la société Tangent Devices vient de démontrer pendant le salon IBC un concept de pupitre d'étalonnage avec l'iPad ! Attention c est un concept, mais il semble que beaucoup de personnes soient intéressées ! 

Cela se passe ici :

http://yakyakyak.fr/?p=4989

Bonne fin de journée !


----------

